# llavors, aleshores



## Lourpv

¿quina es la diferencia?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Pràcticament no n'hi ha, són sinònims. Hi ha qui diu que "llavors" és més formal que "aleshores", però.


----------



## Lourpv

Moltíssimes gràcies per contestar tan ràpidament!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Pràcticament no n'hi ha, són sinònims. Hi ha qui diu que "llavors" és més formal que "aleshores", però.


 
De veritat, Betu??? Qui??? Ostres! A mi em feia tot l'efecte que era al contrari, potser perquè jo sempre he dit *llavors* i he sentit els de la meva generació dir també molt més *llavors*, mentre que els més grans del meu voltant (tiets, etc.) semblen optar per *aleshores*...

Si no ho recordo malament, quan era petita deia "allavorens" i després vaig passar al "llavorens", per acabar dient "llavors". 

Al carrer Sant Antoni, entrant al Raval, hi ha una botiga amb un rètol que diu "llavors" i la primera vegada que la vaig veure tenia les persianes arriades: vaig pensar que seria un antiquari/brocanter que s'havia buscat un nom evocador del passat... La meva sorpresa va ser quan hi vaig passar un altre dia i vaig veure que s'hi venien sements!!! 

Una altra noteta: suposo que us hi heu fixa't - les llavors/sements les diem sense pronuciar l'erra; mentre que no succeeix el mateix amb l'adverbi, oi?


----------



## jmx

Segons el que tinc entès, s'ha escollit la forma "llavors" (juntament amb "aleshores") com única forma normativa del català, però de fet hi ha dotzenes de variants d'aquesta paraula que es fan servir a diferents llocs. Alguns exemples : 
allavons, allavorens, allavonts, allavores, allavors, lavors, llavons, llavorens, llavoros...

(Està tret d'aquí : http://www.racocatala.cat/forum/llegir.php?idf=1&fil=55275&pag=1&llindar=&mode=1)


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Pràcticament no n'hi ha, són sinònims. Hi ha qui diu que "llavors" és més formal que "aleshores", però.



A mi, com a la TPS, em fa l'efecte que és al revés!  De totes maneres, aquí a l'Ebre no es diu aleshores, sinó llavors o derivats: allavorens, allavontes...


----------



## Lourpv

En el meu poble no diguem "llavors" mai. De fet, no sabem ni quan s'ha de dir. En l'escola els més joves hem aprés a desfer-nos de l'horripilant castellanisme "entonces" (pronunciat "entonses"), dient "Aleshores". 
Per això em preguntava si significava el mateix, per saber quan utilitzar-lo encara que siga per escrit alguna volta. 

Les rosquilletes que comprem al forn, tenen "llavoretes" (d'anís, crec); els pardalets, mengen "llavoretes" i al camp se soterren les llavors i creixen plantes i arbres. Si la carabassa ha eixit bona enguany, ha sigut per la llavor, que era bona. Estos són els casos en els que s'utilitza ací la paraula.

Tots els pobles de per ací tenen uns quants castellanismes horripilants dels que la gent major no fa cas.


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una altra noteta: suposo que us hi heu fixa't - les llavors/sements les diem sense pronuciar l'erra; mentre que no succeeix el mateix amb l'adverbi, oi?



Pel que es veu el català és l'única llengua romànica que té aquesta caiguda de la /r/ en el registre estàndard. En els verbs, sembla que és regular i mai es pronuncia a final de paraula. En altres paraules és més irregular, els noms i adjectius acabats en -er també sembla regular, en canvi la terminació -or és més aleatòria, cau a

color
flor
suor
aviador

i en canvi es manté en altres com

tresor
valor
terror
horror

Seria interessant saber perquè passa això. Potser és que estem en una fase intermèdia i en el futur acabarà per desaparèixer completament a totes les paraules (em sembla que a les Illes Balears, diuen "valor" sense pronunciar la "r" per exemple).

També desapareix en altres posicions, però menys freqüentment, com en "arbre" (_abre_) o en el verb "prendre" (_pendre_) i derivats (aprendre, sorprendre...).

L'altre dia estàvem mirant un mapa i hi havia un nom d'un poble que m'hi vaig fixar, el meu amic el va pronunciar ometent una "r" (no era a final de paraula, era una cosa com -ERS- o una cosa així, llàstima que no recordi el nom exacte!); el tema és que ell no havia sentit aquesta paraula mai abans i quan la va pronunciar va no dir la "r", això vol dir que hi ha unes normes d'omissió de la "r" interioritzades, el problema és saber quines són.


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:
			
		

> De veritat, Betu??? Qui??? Ostres! A mi em feia tot l'efecte que era al contrari





			
				Dixie! said:
			
		

> A mi, com a la TPS, em fa l'efecte que és al revés!



Pot ser, noies, pot ser. Em sonava això, però no ho puc assegurar; de fet, jo dic totes dues coses indistintament.



			
				TraductoraPobleSec said:
			
		

> Una altra noteta: suposo que us hi heu fixa't - les llavors/sements les diem sense pronuciar l'erra; mentre que no succeeix el mateix amb l'adverbi, oi?



Això és el que he pensat jo tota la vida, TPS, sempre he dit i sentit "llavors", l'adverbi, amb _r_, però en un curs que vaig fer em van dir que no, que la _r_ aquí tampoc no sona. Mira el que diu el diccionari de pronunciació:

"...la forma adequada és _llavors_ [abans parla de les diverses variants col·loquials que ha comentat en Jmartins], que es pronuncia amb [s] final i sense [r] en la majoria de dialectes catalans. Dir la [r] és una clara influència de la grafia en la pronúncia, que en aquest cas hem d'evitar."

Després diu que la diferència amb _llavors_/sements és la _o_. En el nom és amb _o_ tancada i en l'adverbi, amb _o_ oberta.


----------



## Lourpv

betulina said:


> Després diu que la diferència amb _llavors_/sements és la _o_. En el nom és amb _o_ tancada i en l'adverbi, amb _o_ oberta.


 
Vols dir? *LLavors, bla, bla, bla... *(amb *o* oberta) i *Les llavors de la carabassa* (amb *o* tancada)? Si es així, jo no ho sabia i em pareix molt interessant.


----------



## betulina

Lourpv said:


> Vols dir? *LLavors, bla, bla, bla... *(amb *o* oberta) i *Les llavors de la carabassa* (amb *o* tancada)? Si es així, jo no ho sabia i em pareix molt interessant.



Sí, exacte, Lourpv, però tingues en compte que diu que la r no sona en la majoria de dialectes, no diu tots. Pot molt ben ser que en els parlars valencians sí que soni!


----------



## RIU

Hola,

Jo sempre deia llavors, fins que un professor d'àlgebra supernormatiu -no us ho perdeu- em va encomanar l'aleshores, entre d'altres. 

Ernest: Calders, Monistrol de calders, potser?


----------



## su123

betulina said:


> Pot ser, noies, pot ser. Em sonava això, però no ho puc assegurar; de fet, jo dic totes dues coses indistintament.
> 
> 
> 
> Això és el que he pensat jo tota la vida, TPS, sempre he dit i sentit "llavors", l'adverbi, amb _r_, però en un curs que vaig fer em van dir que no, que la _r_ aquí tampoc no sona. Mira el que diu el diccionari de pronunciació:
> 
> "...la forma adequada és _llavors_ [abans parla de les diverses variants col·loquials que ha comentat en Jmartins], que es pronuncia amb [s] final i sense [r] en la majoria de dialectes catalans. Dir la [r] és una clara influència de la grafia en la pronúncia, que en aquest cas hem d'evitar."
> 
> Després diu que la diferència amb _llavors_/sements és la _o_. En el nom és amb _o_ tancada i en l'adverbi, amb _o_ oberta.


 

Bones!!
Per aquí ho diem tal com marca el diccionari, però el llavors adverbi no l'utilitzem molt ni tampoc el aleshores, solem dir després, en llenguatge parlat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> Per aquí ho diem tal com marca el diccionari, però el llavors adverbi no l'utilitzem molt ni tampoc el aleshores, solem dir després, en llenguatge parlat.


 
Em sobta, Su! 

En una frase com ara "Que t'avorreixes? Llavors, vine amb nosaltres!" em sona molt estrany que *llavors* es pugui substituir per *després*...

Vagi bé el dia!


----------



## su123

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Em sobta, Su!
> 
> En una frase com ara "Que t'avorreixes? Llavors, vine amb nosaltres!" em sona molt estrany que *llavors* es pugui substituir per *després*...
> 
> Vagi bé el dia!


 

Et dono tota la raó, no es pot fer servir . En aquest cas diríem doncs.
Espero no anar errada i el que dic sigui una qüestió purament personal. A veure si s'apunta algú del Baix Empordà i explica la seva, ara en tinc dubtes.


----------



## ampurdan

Si et val algú de l'Alt Empordà però de parlar una mica barrajadet, jo crec que en aquesta frase utilitzaria "doncs" també, però "llavors" sí que ho utilitzo en altres contextos:

Per exemple: "Em va dir tal cosa. Llavors, jo li vaig dir això altre". No em sembla que sigui exactament el mateix que dir "després", perquè "llavors" pot voler dir "en el mateix moment" també.

"Si va fer això, llavors vol dir que tal i tal cosa", encara que en aquest cas les podria utilitzar totes dues seguides: "si va fer això, doncs llavors vol dir...".

Directament a començament de frase (quan escrivint posaria "així doncs"): "Llavors, què en penses?".

"Aleshores" em penso que només ho faig servir quan escric.

Per cert, he estat pensant en el tema de la pronunciació de la "r" i crec recordar que de natural sempre pronunciava /λə'βɔs/, com molta gent ho fa. Sí que és veritat que de vegades ho faig /λə'βɔrs/ i pot ser per influència de la grafia... I sí, les llavors són /λə'βos/ per mí.


----------



## chics

Potser la *r* la mantenim en record del llavorens i variants... o és d'aqulls sons que pronunciem "mentalment" i ni ens adonem de que realment no ho fem.

He mirat "llavors" al diccionari català-valencià-balear, que no és normatiu sino que descriu el que fa la gent, i tampoc surt la* r* de _llavo*r*s_. 
Per cert, us poso AQUÍ l'enllaç, per que ho llegiu, la seva longitud no em permet copiar-ho tot però no hi ha desperdici, és tot interesantíssim, l'etimologia, totes les variants...

La fonètica al final tampoc la copio, que surt tot en quadradets , però el resum és que diu que a tots els llocs on es diu _llavors_ (i no _llavó, llavonses, llavontes_...) la* r* no es pronuncia.


----------



## Tomby

"Llavors" prové de "aleshores". Almenys això és el que tinc entès. Lo que ignore és com s'ha produït la transformació. Gràcies a Déu que a les escoles de la Comunitat Valenciana ho ensenyen per a eliminar el barbarisme "_entonsses_".
Més o menys es paregut al "si us plau" i al "sisplau". La veritat que la primera vegada que vaig llegir "sisplau" a un caixer automàtic d'una caixa catalana pensava que era el Dia dels Innocents, però això ès un altre tema.
Salutacions!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Només afegir en aquest fil que precisament ahir a la piscina vaig sentir com una nena d'uns nou o deu anys deia la paraula *aleshores*: no va deixar de sobtar-me! 

Com us deia, sempre m'ha sonat a un registre lleugerament més elevat que *llavors*. Així mateix, em va sobtar que la fes servir una nena barcelonina. Però, bé, fantàstic, no?


----------



## anseso

Les carbasses no tenen "llavors", tenen "*llevors*"


----------

